# ¿Qué es lo que revendéis de Aliexpress en el wallapop?



## Pajarotto (20 Feb 2019)

Decid ya la verdad. Os sacáis pasta de ali. ¿Pero de qué?


----------



## yniks (20 Feb 2019)

Calcetines para ciclista. Ale, ya sabes el secreto para hacerte rico


----------



## PocoTú (20 Feb 2019)

Trastos y androminas a precio reventado, para hacer sitio en casa.


----------



## Enterao (21 Feb 2019)

muñecas de silicona...antes las lefo bien...


----------



## Lombroso (21 Feb 2019)

Tengo en venta desde hace meses una barbacoa. La compré en Leroy Merlín. Estaba en 150 € y pillé una oferta por 90 €. La usé una vez, la guardé en el trastero y solamente la he usado en un año y medio esa vez y en otra ocasión un amigo a la que se la presté. Le puse de precio 75 €, la mitad de lo que vale en la tienda. Pues bien, habré recibido alrededor de 30 mensajes preguntándome. Todos, a excepción de uno, regateando. Incluso gente que me ofrece 30 euros. Otros me ofrecen 65... Al final te cansas de tanto niño rata regateando, diciendo "parece que tiene una raya en la parte derecha" para que le quites 10 euros... no creo que nadie "se gane un dinero" así, sería lo más amargado que existe. 

El domingo he quedado para enseñársela a la única chica que, previa petición de rebajarle el precio y haberle dicho que no, está interesada.


----------



## Autómata (21 Feb 2019)

Vaya pereza vender cosas de segunda mano: hacer fotos y preparar el anuncio, responder correos haciendo ofertas ridículas o pidiendo información que está en internet. Luego tener que enviarlo (embalarlo, llamar a mensajería.....) o quedar en persona con el tipo.... y si es algo muy especializado, el riesgo de que algo se joda en el envío, lo caprichosa que es la electrónica, y hacer de "servicio post venta"....
Tengo varias cosas de un hobby que ya no utilizo y ahí están criando polvo.....


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Feb 2019)

Creo que no habéis entendido el concepto de comprar en aliexpress para revender. O sea, productos nuevos pero con el precio inflado gracias al lorealismo y la ignorancia de parte de la población.


----------



## orbeo (21 Feb 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Creo que no habéis entendido el concepto de comprar en aliexpress para revender. O sea, productos nuevos pero con el precio inflado gracias al lorealismo y la ignorancia de parte de la población.



Si el concepto está claro, comprar en AliExpress a 1 euro para vender en Wallapop a 5.

El problema es que vender en Wallapop ES LA GRAN MIERDA que difícilmente compensa el beneficio económico.


----------



## Monchitto (22 Feb 2019)

En amazon hay cada flipado que alucinas vendiendo mierdas de alienexpress con la excusa del praim.


----------



## eufor (22 Feb 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Decid ya la verdad. Os sacáis pasta de ali. ¿Pero de qué?



Cuadros del Mohamed que nació en la Meca....


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Feb 2019)

Wallapop es el horror, el infierno en la tierra, la gente te regatea aunque pongas que precio no negociable, gente impresentable que ni aparece el día en que quedas con ellos a hacer la transacción... yo si el tio no tiene unas cuantas estrellas de reputación es que ni me molesto en responder. 

Eso si, al final desarrollas un sexto sentido para ver quien es un tangador y quien no.


----------



## brent (22 Feb 2019)

Lo uso paea vender ropa que ya no uso, esto iría mejor en consumo responsable


----------



## destru (22 Feb 2019)

Pues lo que esté de moda, ahora yo vendo pulseras del Fortnite.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Feb 2019)

destru dijo:


> Pues lo que esté de moda, ahora yo vendo pulseras del Fortnite.



Qué pulseras? No he visto nada de ésto tema.


----------



## destru (22 Feb 2019)

Creo que las compré en Deal Extreme, las de AliExpress no me gustaban.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Feb 2019)

brent dijo:


> Lo uso paea vender ropa que ya no uso, esto iría mejor en consumo responsable



En serio consigues vender ropa usada. A mi me daría asco vender mi ropa, es algo muy raro. Demasiado cutre para mi gusto. ¿Eres mujer? Sin acritud pero no creo que nadie compre ropa usada de hombre.


----------



## brent (23 Feb 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En serio consigues vender ropa usada. A mi me daría asco vender mi ropa, es algo muy raro. Demasiado cutre para mi gusto. ¿Eres mujer? Sin acritud pero no creo que nadie compre ropa usada de hombre.



Soy hombre, he vendido muchos pares de zapatillas que ya no usaba. No todo el mundo nace entre algodones shur


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2019)

brent dijo:


> Soy hombre, he vendido muchos pares de zapatillas que ya no usaba. No todo el mundo nace entre algodones shur



No es nacer entre algodones. Es una cuestión higiénica básica... y que la ropa es barata. Supongo que serían zapatillas de marca de todas formas.


----------



## brent (23 Feb 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No es nacer entre algodones. Es una cuestión higiénica básica... y que la ropa es barata. Supongo que serían zapatillas de marca de todas formas.



Claro, Algunos las revenden, por ejemplo unas Nike que ya no uso que valen 80€ por 20€ , pero claro no pueden estar muy gastadas
Todos son árabes y africanos, quizás lo envían a sus países para sus familiares o sus hijos aquí
El dinero lo gasto en ocio, últimamente no estoy lonchafinista, me rindo xd


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Feb 2019)

Lo que uso yo es Milanuncios y Vibbo.

Wallapop, las pocas veces que lo he gastado, lo encuentro mareante.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (23 Feb 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En serio consigues vender ropa usada. A mi me daría asco vender mi ropa, es algo muy raro. Demasiado cutre para mi gusto. ¿Eres mujer? Sin acritud pero no creo que nadie compre ropa usada de hombre.



Un compañero de trabajo, vende hasta zapatillas de correr usadas. Gitano & Gitano


----------



## taichi (5 Mar 2019)

Yo solo vendo en ebay.es allí pones el precio en cómpralo ya, y no te marean con regateos. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcandas (5 Mar 2019)

De todo como en botica lo ideal es encontrar un nicronicho si lo quieres hacer legal salvo que te dedique en tienpo comoleto lo veo dificil


----------



## ether (21 Mar 2019)

Yo lo hice allá por el 2015, no vale la pena. Pero bueno explico mi metodo:

Primero publicas fotos en wallapop de articulos de ebay, ali etc.. al triple de lo que cuestan. Y esperas a ver que producto consigue mas visitas, likes y gente interesada. Al cabo de un par de semanas ya deberias tener una idea de lo que vende y lo que no.

Luego compras la mierda, esperas 30-60 dias y lo pones a la venta. Si la has cagado y algun producto no vende no pasa nada, vamos con unos margenes buenos así que a bajarle el precio unos euros por cada semana que pase sin vender. 

Yo lo acabé vendiendo todo, pero lo peor de esto es la gente en wallapop, quedar para hacer el Intercambio, todo el dia pendiente del chat, etc..

No vale la pena, pero si estas en el paro te puedes sacar un dinero extra.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Mar 2019)

ether dijo:


> Yo lo hice allá por el 2015, no vale la pena. Pero bueno explico mi metodo:
> 
> Primero publicas fotos en wallapop de articulos de ebay, ali etc.. al triple de lo que cuestan. Y esperas a ver que producto consigue mas visitas, likes y gente interesada. Al cabo de un par de semanas ya deberias tener una idea de lo que vende y lo que no.
> 
> ...



Realmente no compensa, pero vamos para un período corto de tiempo pues me parece válido. A la larga no porque quema muchísimo.

¿Y qué vendías principalmente? Ahora que ya no lo haces te debería dar igual decirlo.


----------



## ether (22 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Realmente no compensa, pero vamos para un período corto de tiempo pues me parece válido. A la larga no porque quema muchísimo.
> 
> ¿Y qué vendías principalmente? Ahora que ya no lo haces te debería dar igual decirlo.



Punteros laser, memorias usb, tarjetas micro sd, clones del ipod, auriculares, altavoces bluetooth, etc.. basicamente chinadas varias que en ebay no valen nada pero que la gente esta dispuesta a comprar.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Mar 2019)

ether dijo:


> Punteros laser, memorias usb, tarjetas micro sd, clones del ipod, auriculares, altavoces bluetooth, etc.. basicamente chinadas varias que en ebay no valen nada pero que la gente esta dispuesta a comprar.



Me alegro que hubiese ido bien, perooo son cosas que tienen un mercado saturadísimo. Y encima son cosas baratuchas que parecen baratuchas (menos quizás el altavoz bluetooth). No es eficiente.

Creo que es mejor estrategia explotar un nicho como por ejemplo merchandising de "anime" si vives en una megaciudad. O el tema de los drones si entiendes. Ésto último es una suposición porque ni idea del mundillo.


----------



## Tini6897 (22 Mar 2019)

Yo en su dia vendia camaras ip, altavoces Bluetooth, auriculares Bluetooth y demas cosillas, lo "compraba" a traves de amazon,son productos chinos que comprabas y el chino te reembolsaba el dinero, saque algunas perrillas 300/400€ al mes que para ocio iba muy bien pero se saturo de gente haciendo lo mismo y el esfuerzo/recompensa se fue a la mierda.
Ahora ya solo entro si quiero algo para mi, unos cascos,baterias externas... y pista acabas hasta los c... de aguantar gitanadas en wallapop


----------



## Nerblu (24 Mar 2019)

Yo tambien estuve vendiendo durante una temporada en wallapop cosas de aliexpress, no me daba para vivir pero me sacaba unos 200 eurillos al mes extras que estaban bien.
Al final lo deje porque como comentais quema bastante estar tratando con gente que lo quiere regalado todo y se pasa el dia regateando. Si teneis curiosidad por lo que vendia, encontre un nicho en el tema motero y las perneras eran mi producto estrella.


----------



## Andrei (24 Mar 2019)

iphones falsos


----------

